#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الآثار التي سرقت من المتحف المصري بالقاهرة

## رويتر

وزير الآثار المصري زاهي حواس يؤكد ان 18 قطعة اثرية قد سرقت من المتحف المصري القريب من ميدان التحرير في الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الماضي.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

